# Intel Graphics Controller kein 3D möglich

## aZZe

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe hier einen PC mit einer Intel Grafikkarte. Müsste eine Intel Express Q35 sein. 

```

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

```

Der X-Server startet aber ohne GLX support sprich ich habe kein 3D was nicht so schön ist. Hier mal das logfile:

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux ant-dsl-pc 2.6.26-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Thu Sep 18 11:21:08 Local time zone must be set--see zic  i686

Build Date: 22 September 2008

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Sep 22 09:43:18 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "TFT"

(**) |   |-->Device "Intel-Graphics"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81e35c0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29b0 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 8086,29b2 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 8086,29b3 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 03,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 8086,29b4 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 07,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:03:2: chip 8086,29b6 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 01,01,85 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:03:3: chip 8086,29b7 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 07,00,02 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:19:0: chip 8086,10bd card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2940 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 92 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2914 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2922 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 1028,0211 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe800000 - 0xfe8fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(0:2:0) Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfea00000/19, 0xd0000000/28, 0xfeb00000/20, I/O @ 0xec90/3

(--) PCI: (0:2:1) Intel Corporation Integrated Graphics Controller rev 2, Mem @ 0xfea80000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe9d9b00 - 0xfe9d9bff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff970000 - 0xff9707ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff980800 - 0xff980bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9d9c00 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe9db000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfedad000 - 0xfedad00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfea80000 - 0xfeafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fec0 - 0x0000fedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec98 - 0x0000ec9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fef0 - 0x0000feff (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000feb0 - 0x0000feb3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000fea7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe90 - 0x0000fe93 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fe80 - 0x0000fe87 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe9d9b00 - 0xfe9d9bff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xff970000 - 0xff9707ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xff980800 - 0xff980bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9d9c00 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfe9db000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfedad000 - 0xfedad00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfea80000 - 0xfeafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000fec0 - 0x0000fedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ec98 - 0x0000ec9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fef0 - 0x0000feff (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000feb0 - 0x0000feb3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000fea7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe90 - 0x0000fe93 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fe80 - 0x0000fe87 (0x8) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9d9b00 - 0xfe9d9bff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff970000 - 0xff9707ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff980800 - 0xff980bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9d9c00 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9db000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfedad000 - 0xfedad00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfea80000 - 0xfeafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fec0 - 0x0000fedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec98 - 0x0000ec9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fef0 - 0x0000feff (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000feb0 - 0x0000feb3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000fea7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000fe90 - 0x0000fe93 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000fe80 - 0x0000fe87 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i810"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//i810_drv.so

(II) Module i810: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.4.2

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,

   965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,

   Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,

   Intel Integrated Graphics Device, G45/G43, Q45/Q43

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00:02:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(--) Chipset Q35 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9d9b00 - 0xfe9d9bff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff970000 - 0xff9707ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff980800 - 0xff980bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9d9c00 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9db000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfedad000 - 0xfedad00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfea80000 - 0xfeafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000fec0 - 0x0000fedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ec98 - 0x0000ec9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000fef0 - 0x0000feff (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000feb0 - 0x0000feb3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000fea7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000fe90 - 0x0000fe93 (0x4) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000fe80 - 0x0000fe87 (0x8) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe9d9b00 - 0xfe9d9bff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xff970000 - 0xff9707ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xff980800 - 0xff980bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe9d9c00 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfe9db000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfedad000 - 0xfedad00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfea80000 - 0xfeafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000fec0 - 0x0000fedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ec98 - 0x0000ec9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000fef0 - 0x0000feff (0x10) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000feb0 - 0x0000feb3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000fea7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000fe90 - 0x0000fe93 (0x4) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000fe80 - 0x0000fe87 (0x8) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [41] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [42] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(**) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

(==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) Q35

(--) intel(0): Chipset: "Q35"

(--) intel(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) intel(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEA00000

(II) intel(0): 2 display pipes available.

(==) intel(0): Using EXA for acceleration

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) intel(0): initializing int10

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) intel(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) intel(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8128 kB

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(r)Q33/Q35/G33 Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(r)Q33/Q35/G33 Graphics Controller

(II) intel(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using monitor section TFT

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "CRTDDC_A" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB" initialized.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "SDVOCTRL_E for SDVOB:SDVO Controller B" registered at address 0x70.

(II) intel(0): I2C bus "SDVOB DDC Bus" initialized.

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 has no monitor section

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: device VID/DID: 04:AA.03, clock range 25.0MHz - 165.0MHz

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: 1 input channel

(II) intel(0): SDVOB: TMDS0 output reported

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) intel(0): I2C device "CRTDDC_A:ddc2" removed.

(II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer: ENC  Model: 1941  Serial#: 16843009

(II) intel(0): Year: 2007  Week: 50

(II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) intel(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 38  vert.: 30

(II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) intel(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.300 greenY: 0.600

(II) intel(0): blueX: 0.150 blueY: 0.060   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) intel(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) intel(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) intel(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 60  vid: 16513

(II) intel(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 960  refresh: 75  vid: 20353

(II) intel(0): #3: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) intel(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) intel(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) intel(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) intel(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) intel(0): Serial No: 25189127

(II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 50  V max: 75 Hz, H min: 24  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) intel(0): Monitor name: S1932

(II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) intel(0):    00ffffffffffff0015c3411901010101

(II) intel(0):    3211010368261e78eaee95a3544c9926

(II) intel(0):    0f5054bfef8081808140814f714f0101

(II) intel(0):    010101010101302a009851002a403070

(II) intel(0):    1300782d1100001e000000ff00323531

(II) intel(0):    38393132370a20202020000000fd0032

(II) intel(0):    4b18500e000a202020202020000000fc

(II) intel(0):    0053313933320a202020202020200099

(II) intel(0): Using hsync ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Using vrefresh ranges from config file

(II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"  130.00  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 963 967 1005 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1152x864"  104.00  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 867 871 905 -hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(II) intel(0): EDID vendor "ENC", prod id 6465

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1280x960" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using mode "1152x864" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x60.0  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (64.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x960"x59.9  101.25  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.7 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): EDID for output TMDS-1

(II) intel(0): Output VGA connected

(II) intel(0): Output TMDS-1 disconnected

(II) intel(0): Output VGA using initial mode 1280x1024

(II) intel(0): detected 2048 kB GTT.

(II) intel(0): detected 6140 kB stolen memory.

(==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

(==) intel(0): Will not try to enable page flipping

(==) intel(0): Triple buffering disabled

(==) intel(0): Intel XvMC decoder disabled

(==) intel(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (380, 300) mm

(**) intel(0): DPI set to (85, 108)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "exa"

(II) LoadModule: "exa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libexa.so

(II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) intel(0): Comparing regs from server start up to After PreInit

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x61114 (PORT_HOTPLUG_STAT) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00000b00

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x71024 (PIPEBSTAT) changed from 0x00000202 to 0x00000000

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT before: status: VSYNC_INT_STATUS VBLANK_INT_STATUS

(WW) intel(0): PIPEBSTAT after: status:

(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MS[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MS[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe9d9b00 - 0xfe9d9bff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xff970000 - 0xff9707ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xff980800 - 0xff980bff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe9dc000 - 0xfe9dffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe9d9c00 - 0xfe9d9fff (0x400) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfe9db000 - 0xfe9dbfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfe9e0000 - 0xfe9fffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfe9da000 - 0xfe9dafff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xfedad000 - 0xfedad00f (0x10) MX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0xfea80000 - 0xfeafffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfeb00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x100000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfea7ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 0   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IS[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000ece0 - 0x0000ecff (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000fec0 - 0x0000fedf (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000fe30 - 0x0000fe33 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000fe20 - 0x0000fe27 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000fe10 - 0x0000fe13 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000ff40 - 0x0000ff5f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000ff60 - 0x0000ff7f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff80 - 0x0000ff9f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000ff20 - 0x0000ff3f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ecc0 - 0x0000ecdf (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000ec98 - 0x0000ec9f (0x8) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000fef0 - 0x0000feff (0x10) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000feb0 - 0x0000feb3 (0x4) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000fea0 - 0x0000fea7 (0x8) IX[B]

   [42] -1   0   0x0000fe90 - 0x0000fe93 (0x4) IX[B]

   [43] -1   0   0x0000fe80 - 0x0000fe87 (0x8) IX[B]

   [44] -1   0   0x0000ec90 - 0x0000ec97 (0x8) IX[B](B)

   [45] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [46] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) intel(0): Kernel reported 480512 total, 1 used

(II) intel(0): I830CheckAvailableMemory: 1922044 kB available

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(II) intel(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "i915" driver

(II) intel(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.3

(II) intel(0): [drm] created "i915" driver at busid "pci:0000:00:02.0"

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf887a000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf887a000 to 0xb7afb000

(II) intel(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xd0000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) intel(0): Removed DRI frontbuffer mapping in compatibility mode.

(WW) intel(0): DRIGetDeviceInfo will report incorrect frontbuffer handle.

(**) intel(0): Framebuffer compression disabled

(**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

(==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

(II) intel(0): Attempting memory allocation with tiled buffers.

(II) intel(0): Tiled allocation successful.

(II) intel(0): [drm] Registers = 0xfea00000

(II) intel(0): [drm] ring buffer = 0x2a000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped front buffer at 0xd1000000, handle = 0xd1000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped back buffer at 0xd4000000, handle = 0xd4000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped depth buffer at 0xd5000000, handle = 0xd5000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] mapped classic textures at 0xd6000000, handle = 0xd6000000

(II) intel(0): [drm] Initialized kernel agp heap manager, 33554432

(II) intel(0): [dri] visual configs initialized

(II) intel(0): Page Flipping disabled

(WW) intel(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xd0000000,0x10000000)

(II) intel(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(WW) intel(0): EXA compatibility mode.  Output rotation rendering performance may suffer

(II) EXA(0): Offscreen pixmap area of 31457280 bytes

(II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

(II)         Solid

(II)         Copy

(II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

(==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

(==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

(II) intel(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) intel(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) intel(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) intel(0): Current clock rate multiplier: 1

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 0 at 0x01000000 (pgoffset 4096)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 1 at 0x02000000 (pgoffset 8192)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 2 at 0x04000000 (pgoffset 16384)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 3 at 0x05000000 (pgoffset 20480)

(II) intel(0): xf86BindGARTMemory: bind key 4 at 0x06000000 (pgoffset 24576)

(II) intel(0): Fixed memory allocation layout:

(II) intel(0): 0x00000000-0x0001ffff: ring buffer (128 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00020000-0x00029fff: HW cursors (40 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x0002a000-0x00031fff: logical 3D context (32 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00032000-0x00032fff: overlay registers (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x00033000-0x00033fff: HW status (4 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x005ff000:            end of stolen memory

(II) intel(0): 0x01000000-0x01ffffff: front buffer (10240 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x02000000-0x03dfffff: exa offscreen (30720 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x04000000-0x04ffffff: back buffer (10240 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x05000000-0x05ffffff: depth buffer (10240 kB) X tiled

(II) intel(0): 0x06000000-0x07ffffff: classic textures (32768 kB)

(II) intel(0): 0x10000000:            end of aperture

(II) intel(0): Output configuration:

(II) intel(0):   Pipe A is on

(II) intel(0):   Display plane A is now enabled and connected to pipe A.

(II) intel(0):   Pipe B is off

(II) intel(0):   Display plane B is now disabled and connected to pipe B.

(II) intel(0):   Output VGA is connected to pipe A

(II) intel(0):   Output TMDS-1 is connected to pipe none

(II) intel(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

(II) intel(0): Set up textured video

(II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

(II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled

(WW) intel(0): Option "Legacy3D" is not used

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

(EE) AIGLX error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 376 x 301

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Option "EmulateWheel" "on"

(**) Option "EmulateWheelButton" "2"

(==) Mouse1: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: EmulateWheel, EmulateWheelButton: 2, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

Und hier dir xorg.conf:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load   "drm"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"   # IntelliMouse PS/2

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option   "EmulateWheel"   "on"

    Option   "EmulateWheelButton"   "2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "TFT"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 79.0

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel-Graphics"

    Driver      "i810"

    Option   "Legacy3D"   "true"

    #VideoRam    16384

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Intel-Graphics"

    Monitor     "TFT"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Ein glxgears zeigt dementsprechend auch folgenden output:

```

libGL error: drmMap of framebuffer failed (Invalid argument)

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

1399 frames in 5.2 seconds = 269.463 FPS

1368 frames in 5.2 seconds = 262.851 FPS

1406 frames in 5.4 seconds = 259.930 FPS

```

Folgender xorg-server ist installiert. Ich habe die neusten Intel Treiber benutzt, da die stable Version die neue Intelkarte noch nicht unterstützt:

```

x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6  

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 

xf86-video-i810-2.4.2-r1

```

Hat einer einen Tip für mich?

----------

## DarkSpir

 *Quote:*   

> drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
> ...

  Da versucht das drm-Modul vom Xserver ein Device zu öffnen und findet es nicht. Könnte es sein, dass deinem Kernel unter Device Drivers -> Graphics Support -> Direct Rendering Manager das passende dri-Modul fehlt bzw nicht geladen ist (lsmod)?

----------

## aZZe

Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher welches Modul er wohl benötigt also habe ich alle relevanten Module eingebunden. Der X-Server lädt ja dann das richtige.

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i915                   29184  1 

```

----------

## 69719

 *DarkSpir wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
> 
> drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
> ...

 

Weiter hast du aber auch nicht gelesen.

```

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK) 

```

Mich würde mal glxinfo Interessieren!

----------

## aZZe

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, 

    GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, 

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_NV_blend_square, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 

    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

----------

## 69719

Kannst du noch deine Kernel Konfiguration posten?

----------

## aZZe

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.26-gentoo-r1

# Thu Sep 18 11:50:18 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_IRQBALANCE is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_DE2104X is not set

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_DE4X5 is not set

# CONFIG_WINBOND_840 is not set

# CONFIG_DM9102 is not set

# CONFIG_ULI526X is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_E1000E_ENABLED=y

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

CONFIG_IGB=y

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA is not set

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# SoC Audio for the Texas Instruments OMAP

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

# CONFIG_DMIID is not set

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS=y

CONFIG_CIFS_STATS2=y

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_NONPROMISC_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=m

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

#

# Compression

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=m

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## astaecker

Ändere mal den Treiber in der xorg.conf von "i810" auf "intel":

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Intel-Graphics"

    Driver      "intel"

EndSection 
```

Außerdem ist das "Option Legacy True" überflüssig, da es eh für alle i965 Chips aktiviert wird (laut man page).

Ansonsten kann es vielleicht daran liegen, dass der alte Xorg Server (xorg-server-1.3, Gentoo stable) vielleicht nicht mit dem aktuellen Xorg Treiber (xf86-video-i810-2.4.2, Gentoo unstable) kann.

----------

## DarkSpir

 *escor wrote:*   

> Weiter hast du aber auch nicht gelesen.
> 
> ```
> 
> drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0
> ...

 GAH! Sorry, nicht genug aufgepasst. *schäm*

----------

## aZZe

xorg-x11-7.4 und xorg-server-1.5.0 haben das Problem gelöst.

----------

